# New knives



## playero (Aug 5, 2019)

https://gizzmogadgets.com/products/japanese-chef-knife-set-stainless-steel-blades


----------



## RonB (Aug 5, 2019)

It sez Japanese - they must be great...


----------



## Marek07 (Aug 5, 2019)

They can cut meat better than an electric knife, go through frozen food and tin cans and still slice tomatoes! Where do I get one?!?


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## CoteRotie (Aug 5, 2019)

7CR17 is a Chinese steel no? What makes them Japanese? Because they kinda look like Japanese knives? Though if I needed to cut tin cans I would consider these.


----------

